# Berlin Walleye Tourney



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually I guess you would call it the non-walleye tourney as no eyes were caught. Ice was good atleast 8 inches but fishing was very slow. Ballast won largest non-walleye fish with a 9.5 inch crappie. We got on the crappie and caught around 30 between us. Majority were just under 9. Most were caught using a spoon with a minnow head in 12-15 fow.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey e- rude 58, how many showed up for the tourny?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ended up being 12 teams. They were expecting more but I am sure the weather played an important part in the turn out.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Evinrude58 said:


> Ended up being 12 teams. They were expecting more but I am sure the weather played an important part in the turn out.


I was planing on it. Woke up at 530 heard the wind looked at the temp shut off the light and went back to bed. After what I saw Saturday fishing out there I am not surprised no walleye were caught.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i fished berlin for 3 days straight got 1 crappie.. good job ballast..


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ve said a hundred times ,berlin ,fish per acre are not there, when it comes to eyes , when I was a young lad you could catch eyes ,but over the yrs its died off.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I woke up late so we didn't get there till 8 didn't fish tourney we got 1 catfish that was 17" and a crappie that was 11" that was it marked fish all day that wouldn't bite I tried pretty much everything tough day today


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I had the same thing sat. They would come up and look and that was it. Tried everything. Lures and presentations.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow...sounds like a really rough day for all. Berlin can be VERY productive....but it can change overnight. And I say this from lots of experience. One day a limit in 2 hrs, the next day, 8 hrs and only 2 fish. It can be the same on ice, although I've yet to have a limit on ice,.close, but no cigar! To all that braved it, more power to ya n sorry ya didn't do better!!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Mosquito tourny isn't going to be much better if bite stays as is.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I know of one walleye caught at Berlin yesterday! I got 4 eyes one 21 in and a 17 in catfish!! Fished for 2.5 hours..


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is the pic

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

jiggin'fool said:


> I know of one walleye caught at Berlin yesterday! I got 4 eyes one 21 in and a 17 in catfish!! Fished for 2.5 hours..


2 1/2 hrs of fishing 3 1/2 Hrs of walking n dragging gear, LOL. Did u get the night bite? Where did you access the lake at?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Fished north of 224... I built conduit runners on my two man HT flip over so it sits on two 1/2 in. rails a foot above the ice so the drag wasn't too bad! About hour walk and set up before fishing. Fished from 3:30 till dark... Conditions weren't near as rough as in the morning.... It was actually warming up. Talked to 6 other guys and they only had one catfish between them! Think I just got lucky!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Those fish are fat...no wonder they are hard to catch.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I marked and snaged shad consistently. Lots of food. Jiggingfool if I am thinking about the right spot.... where you fished ....I was not going to make that drag with my fish trap. Need to build a sled like yours.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

They should give ppl with the right credentials permits for atvs or snowmobiles This weekend I'm going eye hunting again, but this time I'm taking a four man transport crew. It's supposed to be nice, like 30 degrees


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Fishingful it wasn't too bad to build the rails! Not expensive either! Hope to be ripping em up sunday afternoon or monday! Here is a pic of my shanty with the rails... Not the one I was looking for...


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Here they are...


----------

